
Kickstarter CEO Perry Chen Steps Down - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/19/kickstarter-ceo-perry-chen-steps-down/
======
darkpuma
Hopefully the next CEO will make a proper attempt to crack down on the amount
of nonsense scam kickstarters, that often even claim to break thermodynamics.

It's a pretty bad look for the platform that none of their review staff seem
to remember highschool physics class.

~~~
subpixel
Not being snide here but after raising $10MM you do nothing that slows
revenue.

The root cause of crap projects is not a poor understanding of physics by
reviewers but the objective of growth above all else, despite a lot of hand
waving about being not in it for the money.

~~~
darkpuma
I guess at the end of the day, becoming a household name with a mediocre to
shitty reputation, like craigslist or ebay, is still the kind of success most
people dream about.

------
shkkmo
Is this in some way related to the unionization efforts around what they see
as Kickstarter failing to fully live up to the ideals of "inclusion and
solidarity, transparency and accountability"

~~~
jcims
Reading the article it seems like this has been in motion for some time. He's
staying on as chairman.

~~~
hendzen
0% chance this is a coincidence. Wild speculation but guessing he is getting
pushed out as a concession to the people that want the union in a last-ditch
attempt by the board to avoid the union forming.

~~~
jessaustin
Maybe they're bringing in one of those old-fashioned union-busting CEOs?

~~~
ropeladder
Old-fashioned? Union busting has never gone out of style.

~~~
staticautomatic
I think the parent commenter means "practiced."

